# Canine intuition???



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's my story:

Last year, my 7 year old daughter was playing outside with the other children in my development.
My daughter accidentally threw a rubber ball in the direction that another child was playing. The ball hit the other child in the mouth. I had gone inside for a second, and my daughter comes in a second later, telling me that "XYZ" yelled at her, and told her she wasn't "_allowed_" to play with the other kids anymore.
I went outside to see what happened, and the father gave me some attitude. I had some choice words, and that was that. We no longer bother with each other, and neither do our children.
This particular neighbor is rather friendly with a female across the street. She too gave me some attitude for giving him a piece of my mind. I crossed her off too.

Anyway,... My Kira is a marshmallow. She's super friendly to everyone she meets. We sit at Petco every weekend, and I allow her to meet and greet customers coming in to see the rescues. It's been a perfect opportunity to have her in a social environment. 
She's non reactive to dogs and humans.


Yesterday, the male and female neighbors were walking past my home. I was sitting outside, enjoying some sunshine, and Kira was chewing a bone.

There were 5 people walking by.

First a total stranger... Kira just looked as he passed.
Then the male neighbor. Kira jumped up, hacks raised, and she barked at him. I stopped her.
Then 2 more people walked by,... Kira did nothing.

Then the female "friend" of the neighbor walked by, and again, Kira jumped up, hacks raised and she barked at her.

Can a dog seriously sense so much negative energy? She was able to single out both individuals, as they passed.

Truly amazing.

Just thought I'd share.

Complimentary photo of the day:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She might also have been sensitive to YOUR energy when these neighbours walked by and took that as a cue to react.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

She's so pretty!! That's quite a coincidence if that. I'm sure she was able to sense the negative energy either from you, or possibly from them as they passed by! That's impressive! Now that really makes me wonder about dogs reacting to certain people in such a negative way...you know when you walk passed someone and your dog just doesn't like them for some odd reason? A little scary!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I find all this truly fascinating.


My wife just told me that she noticed this a few days ago. She said she was in the LR, and Kira jumped up, went over to the window, and growled when the male neighbor walked by. She shrugged it off, because Kira doesn't growl at anything, and thought maybe something just spooked her.

I'd better keep an eye on this. Kira has no aggression in her whatsoever, but she's still a dog, and very capable. I hate to have her run out after him one day... But then again, a Shutzhund "Hold and Bark" would get a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Since Kira heard the guy yell at your daughter and then you, she's obviously thinking he's a threat- or at least a jerk.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dogs have a very good sense of character. If any of my dogs didn't like someone I would be leery of that person


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Since Kira heard the guy yell at your daughter and then you, she's obviously thinking he's a threat- or at least a jerk.


Kira wasn't born yet.. 

She never even met him.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

It may be an old wives tale, but I was always told as a child that when you are dating, get that person around animals and children and then watch how the animal reacts. I truly believe that animals can "sense" character!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, my mistake. I thought this incident just happened. Well then, she's a good judge of character


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe they do. Ive had my dogs pick up on my nervousness around people I dont like and they are more tense around them. I was told that the leash was a conduit that carried my emotions to my dog. Not sure if thats totally true but I have to say weve had our dogs react to someone who later turned out to be not so trustworthy. BTW Kira is beautiful.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a non-reactive dog around other people & if he reacted strongly to someone it would definitely give me pause & I would pay attention.

Think there's a saying "if my dog doesn't like you, I don't either"


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

I actually had a similar incident with Sophie, although there was no altercation with anyone.

She and I were walking the track that goes around the bayou by our house, and she's SO incredibly people-friendly that she's never met a stranger. Well, we were walking one day and as we began crossing the street to go to the track, a small group of middle school aged kids walked by, as well as an elderly group. All stopped to pet her and say what a beautiful dog she was, and went on their way. Well, here comes an older man holding a stick or cane of some sort, and holding it across his chest with a hand on each end. He was breathing fairly heavily and I asked if he was okay, and he just nodded but kept a very watchful eye on Sophie, who was quietly growling with her hackles up, and clinging to my leg. I kept myself between them until we'd passed, but she insisted on checking behind us multiple times until he was out of sight.

When we came back from our walk, my husband and two of his Navy buddies were in the garage working on my husband's 1968 Pontiac Firebird, and they told me that the same guy had stopped by and talked to them. He apparently had Parkinson's disease or something similar, but HATED dogs, and even complained about "that d-mn aggressive mutt walking with a girl that doesn't know how to handle it" to my husband, and then later explained that his stick was for beating the dogs off if they acted aggressive towards him.

I'm guessing Sophie could sense his intentions with the stick, and her fear towards him said so.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> She might also have been sensitive to YOUR energy when these neighbours walked by and took that as a cue to react.


I agree. But I do believe dogs sense energy that we cannot. There is a little boy down the street that is so BAD. Like the kind of bad I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up in jail when he grows up. My dogs HATE when that kid comes near us.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree that dogs have an intuition that we don't. IMO it's because they can't talk. They have another sense that allows them to 'feel' a situation out with energy. Amazing. 

Your Kira is gorgeous. Cheers!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I believe they do. Ive had my dogs pick up on my nervousness around people I dont like and they are more tense around them. I was told that the leash was a conduit that carried my emotions to my dog. Not sure if thats totally true but I have to say weve had our dogs react to someone who later turned out to be not so trustworthy. BTW Kira is beautiful.


Yes, my old trainer mentioned your feelings being transferred from you, down the leash to the dog. I truly believe in canine intuition. In one sense, I know my dog may react to my daughter's negative feelings about someone.

Other times my dogs acts independently to people who must have bad stuff inside them. For instance, a business neighbor and the person that manages our homeowners association. Both persons my dog has met several times, no strangers, but they truly elicit a reaction. I have no ill will towards them,they are always kind to me, but I know of some serious complaints about both from others who've had to deal with them. Seems like the dog just knows.

Sorry about your neighbor problems.


----------

